# Diabetes puts high demands on parents of little sufferers



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2016)

*Marisa Baker has to check on her daughter every two hours, even in the middle of the night, because of her diabetes – but technological advancements are helping, says Nick Duerden*

On holiday in Portugal five years ago, Marisa Baker, a lawyer from Surrey, became concerned when her youngest daughter, Elouisa, began to display a set of curious symptoms. “She was very thirsty, she kept falling over, and was wetting herself,” Baker says. Given that Elouisa was just three years old and only recently potty trained, her mother wasn’t overly concerned. But, she says, “she somehow just wasn’t herself.”

A doctor checked her blood sugar levels, which were so high that he expressed surprise Elouisa wasn’t already in a coma. Diagnosing Type 1 Diabetes, he referred her to the nearest hospital before she was transferred back to the UK, where the lives of the Bakers changed abruptly, and irrevocably. Marisa is no longer a lawyer but now works as her daughter’s full-time carer.

https://inews.co.uk/essentials/life...n-with-diabetes-and-demands-on-their-parents/


----------



## trophywench (Jul 12, 2016)

Err, is mummy a tad paranoid?  Every 2 hours?  Constantly, every night?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Err, is mummy a tad paranoid?  Every 2 hours?  Constantly, every night?


Indeed, particularly since she also has a CGM, which would presumably alarm? And still needing to do it every two hours after 5 years? Seems a lot to me, but then I'm not her Mum (or indeed, anyone's Mum!)


----------



## Copepod (Jul 12, 2016)

If she's claiming high rate care DLA for child, the child needs to be getting frequent attention and / or watching over through nighttime, as well as daytime, so any indication that isn't happening would alert DWP to look again at award. She could still claim Carer's Allowance if child was getting only middle rate care. Perhaps as child gets older, mother will consider returning to her career.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 12, 2016)

I check my daughter once every night, which both my mum and DSN think is unnecessary; we have occasionally had unexpected lows in the night though so I think one check is necessary but not excessive.  If she's ok when I check her somewhere between midnight and 2am then she's ok for the rest of the night.  I know from experience that if she's going to drop it will be in the early part of the night.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 12, 2016)

Well Sally, I don't regard that as being paranoid - just careful!

Perhaps there's something else with her, if she gets high rate DLA.  Well - there must be if she does !


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2016)

Was never checked in night. Its a good job everyone's different (T1 since 3yrs old. Never been on dole in life & still full time employed)      Need a rest


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 13, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Err, is mummy a tad paranoid?  Every 2 hours?  Constantly, every night?


Wow as a child when put to bed that was it Mum checked all of us kids when she and Dad went to bed if he wasn't working night (London fireman) that was last time we were seen unless any of us were unwell for any reason.  I just hope the child is allowed to grow up and play as any other child.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Wow as a child when put to bed that was it Mum checked all of us kids when she and Dad went to bed if he wasn't working night (London fireman) that was last time we were seen unless any of us were unwell for any reason.  I just hope the child is allowed to grow up and play as any other child.


Life seems to be getting harder not easier in some people ?


----------

